# Three horses, three horse slant... HELP!



## Whiskey Lullaby (Feb 24, 2009)

We are taking a 3 horse slant trailer to the show this Sunday and I dont remember which goes in first, the heaviest horse or the lightest?

We haver an Azteca gelding (about 15.3 hands), my AQHA mare who probably weighs the same as him, then another little AQHA mare who is smaller than the first two. 

The trailer is a spacious 3 horse slant and we are going to fill it. I wasn't sure where to post this so I figure this forum gets a lot of traffic so someone has to see it!!!
Thank you!!!:lol:​


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't think it matters much. When i had my Sundowner 3 horse slant I just loaded them any which way and never noticed the difference.


----------



## Whiskey Lullaby (Feb 24, 2009)

I will probably put my mare on the end then... she has this disorder called "PMS" and struggles to keep her hooves to herself


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

When we would haul 3 horses in a 3 slant, we would put the smallest in the first stall because it seemed smaller than the last two. It worked good and we never had any problems. But eventually the smaller horse which was mine, seemed to get claustrophobic so we put him in the last stall and he stopped freaking out in the trailer. We never had any problems with him being the smaller horse in the last stall either.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

With a slant load I don't THINK it matters. I think that it's just a straight load that if you're only towing with one to put the horse on the left. At least I think its the left. Im not help lol


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You are supposed to put the biggest horses in the front with the most weight on the hitch I believe.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Biggest heaviest horse in closest to the hitch to help distribute weight.


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

yea. for sure the biggest horse up front


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

interesting, i've always heard smallest horse in the front.


----------



## totallytackful (Feb 19, 2009)

With my slant, the first stall/slant is on the axel, and the heaviest horse goes in first. I have a young one that wont back out and had to put the huge paint in back one time, never again! We had to drive sooo slow! So, fatter/larger/heavier horse goes in front.


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

i usually go by length of horse, longest horse in the rear as there is more room


----------

